# 2011 Madone 5.2



## edgonz

I'm in the market for an upgraded bike, and I was wondering if anyone had any comments on the Madone 5.2. I know this bike's designed for racing and speed, but I was wondering how does the ride feel (comfort) in 40+ miles?

Primarily I ride in groups for 30-60 miles up to 3 times a week. I don't participate in races; I may participate in some special events to support some causes.

I'm being offered a very nice deal from my LBS, but I want to make sure this bike model will fit my riding style.


----------



## Hooksta

I have a 2008 Madone 5.5 and have nothing but good things to say about it. It's very comfortable, quick, absorbs vibrations nicely and climbs AWESOME!!!! The only complaint I have (had) about the bike is it had Bontrager Race Lites with paired spokes. Spokes kept coming loose so I dumped them for Hed Kermesse's and haven't looked back. My opinion you could do much worse than a Madone 5 series. Good luck whatever you choose!


----------



## bmwrt

I just picked one up about a month ago.
It has far exceeded my expectations. My riding is very similar to what you describe you do. The bike is responsive and handles rough roads very well. the bike is fast. It seems all your pedal stroke goes directly to the wheels.
I have virtually zero regrets over buying the bike and I would buy another. I would also recommend the duotap and node 2 to go with it


----------



## edgonz

Thanks for your feedback guys.


----------



## [email protected]

I test rode a 2011 5.2 yesterday and loved it. My lbs has one in my size, 56cm It's their demo and looks like new. They're willing to sell it to me for $2,199. I'm planning on calling them tomorrow and telling them I'll take it.


----------



## wipeout

edgonz said:


> I'm in the market for an upgraded bike, and I was wondering if anyone had any comments on the Madone 5.2. I know this bike's designed for racing and speed, but I was wondering how does the ride feel (comfort) in 40+ miles?
> 
> Primarily I ride in groups for 30-60 miles up to 3 times a week. I don't participate in races; I may participate in some special events to support some causes.
> 
> I'm being offered a very nice deal from my LBS, but I want to make sure this bike model will fit my riding style.


My dad has a 2010 Madone 5.2 and loves it. He has no comfort problems on long rides. I feel the same way in the short time I've had a Madone 6 the longest ride was a century with no issues. 

Good luck!


----------



## jaggrin

I have a 2011 5.2 Madone and absolutely love it. The only negative is the Bontrager Race wheels are heavy and get mixed reviews for durability. Everything else is A+


----------



## [email protected]

I just pulled the trigger and I'm picking mine up this afternoon.


----------



## johntrek5

Buy it! I have had my 2011 Madone almost exactly a year, and have 4,700 miles on it! If you are wondering about long distance, I just did the RAIN ride in Indiana last month, and logged over 171 miles in one day! I had an older 4.5 before this bike, and the new 5.2 is light years ahead of the old Madone. I just replaced the chain with a Dura Ace, and an Ultegra casette, and I am getting ready to go to the GORE Pro Ride On cable system. I also upgraded the wheels to a set of Mavic's. I could go on and on about how sweet this bike is, but I do not want to seem like I am exagerating! I have done everything from road races, crits, centuries, and the RAIN ride on this bike, and I would recommend it to anyone! The only complaint that I have had is that my wife complains of the crank arms poking her in the back when we try to sleep  Happy riding!


----------



## jsedlak

There is no doubt in my mind that the carbon lords work wonderful magic with their layup designs. My 5.2 was stiff, but supple. Very nice ride characteristics and some fantastic handling. Okay - one concession - it beat me up on a 10 hour ride but at that point what bike wouldn't?


----------



## edgonz

Thanks for such a feedback...decision's been made; getting it this weekend!


----------



## blazingsaddles

*My trek madone 5.5 is an awesome bike*

Hello
I got my madone 5.5 in june of 2010 and i love the bike its not as light as my 2007 6.5ssl that it replaced but it's a more stable ride and the frame isn't as fragile feeling as my 6.5.my 6.5 seemed like they(trek) tried to cut frame weight too much and compromised some integregity espically in the seatstays and the paint finish.i have always had at least one trek in my stable of bikes since 2000.I have had a 5200,three 5900's a 5.9sl,and 6.5ssl.My 5.5 definatly benifits from the oversized headset/headtube and bb 30.
just my 2 cents minus the 5 percent that my stocks lost today
E.S

My 5.5 may not be the lightest trek I have ever owned but overall I think it's the best


----------



## bikerman

I have a 2011 5.2 madone and haven't experienced any problems with pain. However, I do noticed mine has a little more flex to it than my friends 2009 5.2. Not sure if it is this year design or something wrong with my bike.


----------



## bakdaman

madone is great


----------



## ghetto b

Bikerman, the 2009 used Trek's OCLV carbon, while the 2011 uses TCT carbon. I would assume this accounts for the differance in ride quality.


----------



## leadout_kv

I just ordered, this past Saturday, a 2012 Madone 6.2. Its the stock Black and Red colors. Trek's website still shows the 2011 6.2 Black and yellow colors.

Anyone else getting a 2012 6 series?


----------



## fivekabob

Visually the 2011 Madone 5.2 with the black/red paint might be the nicest color combination of all bikes in that price range other than perhaps the Italian makes. They look better in person than even on the internet. Full Ultegra, the only thing to improve upon might be the wheels that come with them since I had issues a few years ago with my Bontrager Selects (as opposed to Race) on my 2004 Trek 2100.


----------



## grashoverride

fivekabob said:


> Visually the 2011 Madone 5.2 with the black/red paint might be the nicest color combination of all bikes in that price range other than perhaps the Italian makes. They look better in person than even on the internet. Full Ultegra, the only thing to improve upon might be the wheels that come with them since I had issues a few years ago with my Bontrager Selects (as opposed to Race) on my 2004 Trek 2100.


Indeed it is the nicest color. Have the pleasure to have it and it's even better than on pictures. The wheels so far are performing very well. Their only problem is the weight(around 1900 grams). The hubs are very smooth and I also like the freehub very much. Also, the black color of that model isn't painted black, it's just clear-coated carbon-fibers which looks really cool! While I was buying it, I wanted to wait for the 2012 models, just to see if I like them better. I had to buy it earlier, without having the chance to compare with the 2012, but now I am very happy with my choice!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I test rode one, and the thing rattled like crazy!

I'm a little disappointed that Trek's color schemes have been trending on ugly for the past several years. 

This isn't a bait, just one guy's opinion.


----------



## Weav

The bike will be more than fine for your purposes. If you are getting a great deal on one then go ahead and get it.


----------



## ozzgurr

I put almost 4,000 miles on my 2011 5.2 H2, so far so good.


----------



## ozzgurr

Below is old picture, now I have 4000s and lowered handle bar...


----------



## Weav

great looking Madone


----------



## Brianblunt

Work at a bike shop , spent countless hours testing out many other mid to high-end road bikes , fell in love with the 5.2 , the bike is truly incredibly and i love everything about it , Good Luck with yours ! Like everyone else said , the wheels it comes with are good , they are very strong , however, when you get the chance , or if you have the money at the time , you should upgrade the wheelset.


----------



## fivekabob

*2012 Trek Madone 4.7*

Hi Brian,
If you have access to the 2012 Trek Catalog can you take a peak at the 4.7? It has full Ultegra with the same wheels as the 5.2 and it's going for under $3000. I understand that is uses a lesser carbon fiber but it looks great at least in the catalog.


----------



## TCW1

I've had a 2011 5.2 for a couple months now. I have had tremendous problems with the drivetrain. I'm now working directly with Trek to get it solved and am hoping they'll be proactive, I expect they will. The bike has been in the shop at least 5 times where the mechanics changed the shifters, cables, etc. and adjusted everything. The shifting performance just doesn't perfrom well at all. I would recommend you test the 5.2 extensively before you buy to ensure the shifters are performing correctly. Good luck. I'll report back on what ends up happening with this bike.


----------



## ozzgurr

TCW1 said:


> I've had a 2011 5.2 for a couple months now. I have had tremendous problems with the drivetrain. I'm now working directly with Trek to get it solved and am hoping they'll be proactive, I expect they will. The bike has been in the shop at least 5 times where the mechanics changed the shifters, cables, etc. and adjusted everything. The shifting performance just doesn't perfrom well at all. I would recommend you test the 5.2 extensively before you buy to ensure the shifters are performing correctly. Good luck. I'll report back on what ends up happening with this bike.


I can imagine how annoying the drive terrain can be. The problem is *Shimano* not Trek, I wish Trek offers Sram as a option on their entire line. 

Good luck and report back how ends up...


----------



## TCW1

Yeah, but Trek sold the Ultegra group set on the bike. The shop is giving me a loaner today, Fisher Cronus Pro, with Ultegra components. It'll be intersting to see how it performs. I figure with the external cable routing it'll work fine. I'm really kicking myself for getting a Shimano equiped bike. My wife recently got a Wilier Izoard XP from Competitive Cyclist with SRAM Force groupset. It is flawless, shifts perfectly every time. Should've gone that route to begin with. oh well, live and learn. Maybe Trek will step up and slap some SRAM components on it. I seriously doubt they will but we'll see.


----------



## Weav

The Trek dealer offered to swap out components on a Madone 5.2 for me when I was looking at buying a bike. It was an Ultegra build but the sales guy said he'd be happy to swap it out for a SRAM Force build, no additional cost.


----------



## TCW1

You're a lucky dude to have a shop do that for you. My shop sent the bike to their bigger store and had their mechanics check it out. They took it for a ride and replicated the problems. They looked closer and discovered the chain had been installed backwards from the factory in Taiwan. I should've noticed since I was aware Shimano uses a directional chain for their newer mountain bike groupsets. I was just not aware they went directional on the road bike groupsets. Still, I'm really kicking myself for going Shimano instead of SRAM Force. Sadly my crankset is gouged up a little because I dropped the chain off the big ring in a local ride about a month ago. 

What a headache. I think Trek should offer to send me a new crankset but I seriously doubt they will.


----------



## TCW1

Oh yeah, I'll test it out this evening and see what happens.


----------



## TCW1

So, what would you do? My wife picked the bike up for me because she was working in OKC and I was teleworking from my home on the east side of Norman. Distance to the shop from my house is 41.5 miles one way. So, logically, and attepting to be a good steward of the environment, I asked my wife to pick the bike up on her way home. 

While she was there I had a couple questions that I asked over the phone. One, I asked if they re-reouted the cables correctly. They had routed the derailleur cables where the rear/right side cable threaded into the frame on the left side; just the opposite on the other side. Logically that would mean the cables have to cross inside the downtube. They assured me it was re-routed correctly. It's not.

Second, my pedals are now missing. I had Speedplay pedals, now they're gone.

Third, it shifts worse. I can't believe it. It's likely effed because the cables are crossed inside the downtube.

Anyone ever totally get all their money back in a situation like this? I have never experienced anything quite like this. I want to phucking destroy this piece of schit. God, I'm pissed.

Trek can't even put the chain on right and now I can't get this working right. I bought locally to have shop support. My recommendation, screw the local bike shop and just buy from the cheapest place on-line. Never, for the love of God, buy Shimano Ultegra. 

I'm sure I'll calm down soon and regret posting this.:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## NJBiker72

I am a Specialized guy but my shop carries Trek too. I tested the 5.2. Halfway through the test I was shocked that I was leaning towards getting it. 

But when it got to the toughest hills it was not the Tarmac for me anyway. Better than the Roubaix but did not feel the same power. 

Maybe a little bias. Very nice very comfortable. It would likely be a fine choice.


----------



## NJBiker72

ozzgurr said:


> I can imagine how annoying the drive terrain can be. The problem is *Shimano* not Trek, I wish Trek offers Sram as a option on their entire line.
> 
> Good luck and report back how ends up...


Definitely factored into my decision was SRAM over Shimano.


----------



## Weav

TCW1 said:


> So, what would you do? My wife picked the bike up for me because she was working in OKC and I was teleworking from my home on the east side of Norman. Distance to the shop from my house is 41.5 miles one way. So, logically, and attepting to be a good steward of the environment, I asked my wife to pick the bike up on her way home.
> 
> While she was there I had a couple questions that I asked over the phone. One, I asked if they re-reouted the cables correctly. They had routed the derailleur cables where the rear/right side cable threaded into the frame on the left side; just the opposite on the other side. Logically that would mean the cables have to cross inside the downtube. They assured me it was re-routed correctly. It's not.
> 
> Second, my pedals are now missing. I had Speedplay pedals, now they're gone.
> 
> Third, it shifts worse. I can't believe it. It's likely effed because the cables are crossed inside the downtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever totally get all their money back in a situation like this? I have never experienced anything quite like this. I want to phucking destroy this piece of schit. God, I'm pissed.
> 
> Trek can't even put the chain on right and now I can't get this working right. I bought locally to have shop support. My recommendation, screw the local bike shop and just buy from the cheapest place on-line. Never, for the love of God, buy Shimano Ultegra.
> 
> I'm sure I'll calm down soon and regret posting this.:mad2::mad2::mad2:


Good grief, this is going downhill for you. I'd call the shop and let the manager know you are upset, try to be polite about it, ask for what you want done and see what they say.

There's nothing wrong really with Ultegra. Sounds like some goons have been working on your bike though from the outset. I can't for the life of me figure out how a shop could take a bike that wasn't shifting, then make it worse. If you are willing to have it fixed back to like new, then I'd spend the time and drive down there and hang out with them while they fix the thing. 

As for the pedals, what the heck, they better find them :mad2:


----------



## TCW1

Pedals have been found. The manager and now the owner are involved. So, I think good things will happen. Now though, logistically, it's getting difficult because all the driving involved. Tomorrow we'll be driving another 90 miles just to get the bike back to the shop and pick up the loaner. My anger is turning to hope. Still, the new Shimano seems ultra sensitive. SRAM seems more robust and not so sensitive. Next week I just might ride trail. My XT/XTR Tallboy is missing me.


----------



## TCW1

Pedals were at the original shop. Not the main shop.


----------



## TCW1

edgonz, please forgive my threadjack.


----------



## Wheelman55

ozzgurr said:


> I can imagine how annoying the drive terrain can be. The problem is *Shimano* not Trek, I wish Trek offers Sram as a option on their entire line.
> 
> Good luck and report back how ends up...


Either Shimano, SRAM or Campy can be made to shift perfectly...it's generally lack of knowledge/training on the mechanic side that is the limiting factor.


----------



## t_togh

They nailed the paint jobs for 2012. A few of them look awesome.


----------



## TCW1

t_togh said:


> They nailed the paint jobs for 2012. A few of them look awesome.


Where?


----------



## t_togh

I got the catalogue from the dealer. The 6.9 SSL is great...most of the 6's are for that matter.The 5.9 is a nice one as are most of the 5's.

The only issue I have is the H3 fit is only available on a few models. This geometry is very similar to the Specialized Roubaix and the old Pilot. Trek really misses out on a large demographic group without this fit. I bet it ends up being very popular.


----------



## Trek2.3

I'm not sure about the H3 fit. The difference on the Trek geometry chart is only 1 cm. You can achieve that with a 25* angle stem for under $50 without actually making the reach longer. Check out the stats at Bike Stem Calculator - Brightspoke


----------



## t_togh

The "60cm" H3 has 2cm more in the head tube and shorter reach than the "60cm" H2. The top tube is slightly shorter as well.


----------



## antonlove

Edgonz, I realize I'm late to this party but I'll comment anyway. I purchased a 2010 4.7, and my buddy purchased a 2011 5.2. We are both very pleased with our purchases. We ride very similar to how you described your riding habits and the bike handles very well for that. You mentioned that you made the decision to purchase the bike so please let us know how you like it.

BTW, I have a SRAM Force set up and my friend has Shimano. So far, no problems for either of us. I have a litttle over 5000 miles on my bike, and he has about 1500 miles. His only complaint is that his bike came with Bontrager R1 wheels. I'm not sure why because mine came with R2's and I have since changed to R3's. It's almost time for him to change his rubber anyway, but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------

